# Upsizing to a 45g!



## AnimalRandolph (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi BCA,

I am in the process of upgrading my 10g to a 45g. I have decided to go with an ac70 (I might add a smaller second filter later if needed) and t5 lights. I wanted it to look like a riverbed, so I went with PFS for substrate, a few nice pieces of driftwood, and some plants (Ill get more in time, but for now I picked some up that look neat and replanted some that were left over from the 10g). As for stocking, I am going with a bunch of cory's (2 panda, 2 pepper, and 4 sterbai), 3 yoyo's, 2 oto's, 5 neon rainbowfish, and maybe 2 rams (Bolivian or Blue, not sure yet). 
I am well on my way through the cycling process and am hoping it completes in the next week or so. Right now I think I will need a few more hiding places, a cave, or something for my buddies to hide in, but am not sure what exactly would look nice. I would prefer rock or wood over ceramics but it has been hard to find stuff I like. If anyone has some ideas I would love to hear them!
Oh, and the jellyfish things were a must for my girlfriend, haha








side angle shot








front shot (excuse my trouser sock of substrate, its temporary  )


----------

